# If you pray .... May-z



## BDBoop

There was a badly abused dog in my daughter's neighborhood. We're talking a rottie-german shepherd mix, 1.5 years old, crated her entire life in a puppy crate. She could not stand up or turn around, and they fed her every couple of days. Sometimes she'd scarf it down so fast, she'd get sick. 

My best friend is my granddaughter's nanny. She saw how badly this pup was being treated, and called in on her. The owner went into a rage, and took the dog to the pound to be put down. It was too late at night, so the dog got a reprieve. She lied about where she took her, but my friend tracked her down. 

My friend is now the pup's foster mom. A healthy dog of that breed should be 70 pounds. She's 44. She has pneumonia. The next few days are critical. Please be praying for her. She doesn't deserve a life of hell and a early death. You don't have to be a person of faith. You can think positive thoughts, light a candle - whatever works.

I'll keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## Mr. H.

That was nice of your friend to find the dog and rescue it.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> That was nice of your friend to find the dog and rescue it.



She had to put her 15 y/o Dalmation down a couple of months ago, so. Yeah. She's started fostering again.


----------



## BDBoop

May-z has been coughing stuff up from her spa dates (aka, steamy shower time) and has eaten a little bit from my friend's hand. She was termed "Food aggressive" and therefore unadoptable by the humane society. Well, shit; let's take away their food for a time and see how well they behave themselves at their next meal.


----------



## syrenn

OMG...are they going to prosecute this owner for animal abuse?


----------



## BDBoop

Yes.

And get them evicted for the threats against my daughter, her family, and my friend.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

You know, I will remember this dog in my prayers.  But more importantly, I will remember those that went out of their way to give so much for a very simple creature.

Let us know Boop... I can't stand people who abuse animals...


----------



## FJO

BDBoop said:


> May-z has been coughing stuff up from her spa dates (aka, steamy shower time) and has eaten a little bit from my friend's hand. She was termed "Food aggressive" and therefore unadoptable by the humane society. Well, shit; let's take away their food for a time and see how well they behave themselves at their next meal.



First, let me say that your friend deserves the highest accolade for rescuing an abused dog.

Then let me say that in my opinion the lowest form of a subhuman misfit is one who abuses children and defenseless animals. When I say a prayer for abused children and abused animals my prayer also includes the well-deserved karma for the abusers.

We adopted a totally lovable abused Standard Poodle, who would have been considered unadoptable because she was a food freak. She learned how to open a cabinet where the gold fish food was kept and ate the gold fish food. She made the successful effort to grab our munchies from the top of a five-foot high shelf and eat it. She died in a care of a kennel operator, while we were on vacation, because she ate all the droppings of all the other dogs, boarding along with her.

We loved her, mourned her and missed her, nevertheless.


----------



## BDBoop

OldUSAFSniper said:


> You know, I will remember this dog in my prayers.  But more importantly, I will remember those that went out of their way to give so much for a very simple creature.
> 
> Let us know Boop... I can't stand people who abuse animals...



I will, definitely. I've been livid ever since the first moment I heard. She couldn't have landed in better hands than with my friend.


----------



## BDBoop

FJO said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> May-z has been coughing stuff up from her spa dates (aka, steamy shower time) and has eaten a little bit from my friend's hand. She was termed "Food aggressive" and therefore unadoptable by the humane society. Well, shit; let's take away their food for a time and see how well they behave themselves at their next meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, let me say that your friend deserves the highest accolade for rescuing an abused dog.
> 
> Then let me say that in my opinion the lowest form of a subhuman misfit is one who abuses children and defenseless animals. When I say a prayer for abused children and abused animals my prayer also includes the well-deserved karma for the abusers.
> 
> We adopted a totally lovable abused Standard Poodle, who would have been considered unadoptable because she was a food freak. She learned how to open a cabinet where the gold fish food was kept and ate the gold fish food. She made the successful effort to grab our munchies from the top of a five-foot high shelf and eat it. She died in a care of a kennel operator, while we were on vacation, because she ate all the droppings of all the other dogs, boarding along with her.
> 
> We loved her, mourned her and missed her, nevertheless.
Click to expand...


I'm so sorry. Poor girl. 

J says that May-z is just a cuddle bunny. In my estimation, that makes it even worse. She was treated worse than garbage, and all she wanted was to give love.


----------



## BDBoop

Here is May-z, if you want to know who you are pulling for.


----------



## peach174

May-z will be in my prayers.
Beautiful dog.
Poor little pup, people can be so mean.


----------



## BDBoop

peach174 said:


> May-z will be in my prayers.
> Beautiful dog.
> Poor little pup, people can be so mean.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dear Lord, please extend the hand of mercy to this canine soul.  Keep her in your lap and restore her to health.   She needs to love and be loved as an expression of your love for us all.  In the name of Jesus Christ I pray.


----------



## Douger

BDBoop said:


> There was a badly abused dog in my daughter's neighborhood. We're talking a rottie-german shepherd mix, 1.5 years old, crated her entire life in a puppy crate. She could not stand up or turn around, and they fed her every couple of days. Sometimes she'd scarf it down so fast, she'd get sick.
> 
> My best friend is my granddaughter's nanny. She saw how badly this pup was being treated, and called in on her. The owner went into a rage, and took the dog to the pound to be put down. It was too late at night, so the dog got a reprieve. She lied about where she took her, but my friend tracked her down.
> 
> My friend is now the pup's foster mom. A healthy dog of that breed should be 70 pounds. She's 44. She has pneumonia. The next few days are critical. Please be praying for her. She doesn't deserve a life of hell and a early death. You don't have to be a person of faith. You can think positive thoughts, light a candle - whatever works.
> 
> I'll keep you guys in the loop.


If you want to do something productive go burn the assholes house down.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh, I want to do something productive alright. They threatened my family. There's been a whole world of rage going on over here.

I can't wait to meet May-z. J asked for names, and I said doesn't matter, because by the time you're done spoiling her, she's going to think her name is Baby Girl Snookums Sweetie.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Here is May-z, if you want to know who you are pulling for.




Poor cute pup! I hope his rehabilitation works and becomes adoptable. But i will lay good money, they keep the pup themselves. Ya sorta fall in love with the horror cases.


----------



## BDBoop

Katzndogz said:


> Dear Lord, please extend the hand of mercy to this canine soul.  Keep her in your lap and restore her to health.   She needs to love and be loved as an expression of your love for us all.  In the name of Jesus Christ I pray.



Amen.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is May-z, if you want to know who you are pulling for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor cute pup! I hope his rehabilitation works and becomes adoptable. But i will lay good money, they keep the pup themselves. Ya sorta fall in love with the horror cases.
Click to expand...


I can easily see that happening. J would have kept her last foster, but he thought the cats were scooby snacks.


----------



## syrenn

LOL....  yeah i know how it is. You put so much into getting them better...and you cant let them go.


----------



## BDBoop

Latest; her breathing is improving, she can breathe through her nose, now. She's also eating, and keeping it down. Prognosis is beginning to look promising!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## peach174

Very glad to hear that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## strollingbones

blessed be to all involved....


rescues have an amazing will to live and to love...


----------



## BDBoop

> ****another dog update*** but certainly not the last! went to the vet today and rather than pneumonia she felt its more like bronchitis which still isnt good but better than pneumonia. she has been eating since yesterday and keeping everything down....and thanks to my bff may-z as of today is officially my dog, no longer a foster! i think she knows it too, after signing all of the paperwork and getting back home.....she is much more animated and loving than she was before we left......May-z will be spoiled the rest of her days



/happy tears


----------



## Claudette

BDBoop said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May-z will be in my prayers.
> Beautiful dog.
> Poor little pup, people can be so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


Thanks for posting this BB. 

Kudo's to your friends for rescuing this beautiful animal. 

Anyone who abuses kids or dogs is an asshole in my book. An asshole that I wouldn't lift one finger to save if they were drowning. 

I have 3 dogs of my own having just lost Jake my 14yr old BC. All three of them are pound puppies and Jake was a rescue dog. 

I am currently fostering a GSD/Pit mix for a rescue group. 

Dogs are such great animals and deserve better than they get from some people. 

Hope the owners of this dog land in jail. They deserve it.


----------



## BDBoop

Claudette said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May-z will be in my prayers.
> Beautiful dog.
> Poor little pup, people can be so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this BB.
> 
> Kudo's to your friends for rescuing this beautiful animal.
> 
> Anyone who abuses kids or dogs is an asshole in my book. An asshole that I wouldn't lift one finger to save if they were drowning.
> 
> I have 3 dogs of my own having just lost Jake my 14yr old BC. All three of them are pound puppies and Jake was a rescue dog.
> 
> I am currently fostering a GSD/Pit mix for a rescue group.
> 
> Dogs are such great animals and deserve better than they get from some people.
> 
> Hope the owners of this dog land in jail. They deserve it.
Click to expand...


They do deserve it - and once I have news on that front, I will share again.


----------



## BDBoop

She posted this pic today.


----------



## strollingbones

if only the helpless innocent animals could defend themselves against sadist fuckers


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> if only the helpless innocent animals could defend themselves against sadist fuckers





No shit! But sadly..when they do finally bit back they get put down for it!


----------



## BDBoop

I asked for more pictures but J said no, because the ones she has are like her being able to reach all the way around May-z's middle and having her thumbs touch on the bottom and fingers on the top. She'll share 'before' pictures once she has some healthy 'after' pictures to go with them.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I don't pray often, and rarely for myself, but I will DEFINITELY say a prayer for this dog!  Thank God you were there for her.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> There was a badly abused dog in my daughter's neighborhood. We're talking a rottie-german shepherd mix, 1.5 years old, crated her entire life in a puppy crate. She could not stand up or turn around, and they fed her every couple of days. Sometimes she'd scarf it down so fast, she'd get sick.
> 
> My best friend is my granddaughter's nanny. She saw how badly this pup was being treated, and called in on her. The owner went into a rage, and took the dog to the pound to be put down. It was too late at night, so the dog got a reprieve. She lied about where she took her, but my friend tracked her down.
> 
> My friend is now the pup's foster mom. A healthy dog of that breed should be 70 pounds. She's 44. She has pneumonia. The next few days are critical. Please be praying for her. She doesn't deserve a life of hell and a early death. You don't have to be a person of faith. You can think positive thoughts, light a candle - whatever works.
> 
> I'll keep you guys in the loop.



ok you have my attention now. What type of evil mistreated that sweetie?


----------



## BDBoop

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I don't pray often, and rarely for myself, but I will DEFINITELY say a prayer for this dog!  Thank God you were there for her.



Thank God J was.


----------



## BDBoop

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a badly abused dog in my daughter's neighborhood. We're talking a rottie-german shepherd mix, 1.5 years old, crated her entire life in a puppy crate. She could not stand up or turn around, and they fed her every couple of days. Sometimes she'd scarf it down so fast, she'd get sick.
> 
> My best friend is my granddaughter's nanny. She saw how badly this pup was being treated, and called in on her. The owner went into a rage, and took the dog to the pound to be put down. It was too late at night, so the dog got a reprieve. She lied about where she took her, but my friend tracked her down.
> 
> My friend is now the pup's foster mom. A healthy dog of that breed should be 70 pounds. She's 44. She has pneumonia. The next few days are critical. Please be praying for her. She doesn't deserve a life of hell and a early death. You don't have to be a person of faith. You can think positive thoughts, light a candle - whatever works.
> 
> I'll keep you guys in the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok you have my attention now. What type of evil mistreated that sweetie?
Click to expand...


A psychotic female. They should have a database for unfit fur parents.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a badly abused dog in my daughter's neighborhood. We're talking a rottie-german shepherd mix, 1.5 years old, crated her entire life in a puppy crate. She could not stand up or turn around, and they fed her every couple of days. Sometimes she'd scarf it down so fast, she'd get sick.
> 
> My best friend is my granddaughter's nanny. She saw how badly this pup was being treated, and called in on her. The owner went into a rage, and took the dog to the pound to be put down. It was too late at night, so the dog got a reprieve. She lied about where she took her, but my friend tracked her down.
> 
> My friend is now the pup's foster mom. A healthy dog of that breed should be 70 pounds. She's 44. She has pneumonia. The next few days are critical. Please be praying for her. She doesn't deserve a life of hell and a early death. You don't have to be a person of faith. You can think positive thoughts, light a candle - whatever works.
> 
> I'll keep you guys in the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok you have my attention now. What type of evil mistreated that sweetie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A psychotic female. They should have a database for unfit fur parents.
Click to expand...

I've punched more people in the nose over mistreating an animal than I care to mention.


----------



## BDBoop

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok you have my attention now. What type of evil mistreated that sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A psychotic female. They should have a database for unfit fur parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've punched more people in the nose over mistreating an animal than I care to mention.
Click to expand...


Appreciated. They got off lightly, in my estimation.


----------



## BDBoop

Latest update!



> quick update on may-z....sher is doing really well.eating consistently and keeping it down, and today she was running in the backyard! yes running and rolling in the grass


----------



## peach174

That is wonderful to hear BDBoop.


----------



## BDBoop

peach174 said:


> That is wonderful to hear BDBoop.



I have to agree.  Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful to hear BDBoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  Can't wait for pictures!
Click to expand...


Neither can I. I love a good heart warming story.


----------



## Claudette

Super. Hope she makes a complete recovery and gets a much, much better home than the one she had. 


People suck.


----------



## BDBoop

She did! She's with J, who loves her madly (she's responsible for the updates I'm channeling).

By the way, I got rep from somebody who has PM's turned off so I will say 'thank you' here.

And people do suck. I don't know how people can do what that one did, and look her face in the mirror at night. I know I couldn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> She did! She's with J, who loves her madly (she's responsible for the updates I'm channeling).
> 
> By the way, I got rep from somebody who has PM's turned off so I will say 'thank you' here.
> 
> And people do suck. I don't know how people can do what that one did, and look her face in the mirror at night. I know I couldn't.



That was me.


----------



## BDBoop

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did! She's with J, who loves her madly (she's responsible for the updates I'm channeling).
> 
> By the way, I got rep from somebody who has PM's turned off so I will say 'thank you' here.
> 
> And people do suck. I don't know how people can do what that one did, and look her face in the mirror at night. I know I couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was me.
Click to expand...


I know it was you, goob. I was trying to protect your privacy, and still say thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man

Islam has taught that in the eyes of Allah animals also have rights in the same way as man has. They should not be treated badly, tortured or left to starve without food or water.

One day, Prophet Muhammed told his companions the story of two women: 

" While a dog was going round a well and was about to die of thirst. A prostitute saw it and took off her shoe and filled it with water and gave the dog a drink.. So Allah forgave all of her past sins because of that one good deed." 

And the other woman, Prophet Muhammed said, "She was tortured and was put in Hell because of a cat which she had kept locked till it died of hunger."


----------



## BDBoop

Yup, that's how I'd be seeing it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did! She's with J, who loves her madly (she's responsible for the updates I'm channeling).
> 
> By the way, I got rep from somebody who has PM's turned off so I will say 'thank you' here.
> 
> And people do suck. I don't know how people can do what that one did, and look her face in the mirror at night. I know I couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it was you, goob. I was trying to protect your privacy, and still say thanks.
Click to expand...


I have my PM cut off because I hate those annoying fan letters.


----------



## BDBoop

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was you, goob. I was trying to protect your privacy, and still say thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have my PM cut off because I hate those annoying fan letters.
Click to expand...


I'm telling ya! I was fawning and everything, but no joy.


----------



## strollingbones

but being a sadist to cats will get you a mod post at usmb!


----------



## strollingbones

damn big ..what about all the honeys wanting to cyber lol


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> but being a sadist to cats will get you a mod post at usmb!



Eeps?


----------



## BDBoop

Latest.



> shes doin great i can wrap my hands around her stomach and not have them touch anymore....shes running and oddly hops in the yard
> have the heater cranked in the room again and gonna get the humidifier rolling here....we sleep in a steam room



And YAY! Updated pic. Her body is still painfully scrawny, but I think it shows how much she and her mommy love each other.


----------



## syrenn

lots and lots of puppy food..... as much as she can eat.

You can also get prescription food that will bulk her up.... high in calories.


----------



## BDBoop

Sec, I'm checking with her mom.

Okay, she's still eating wet cat food, but with dry food mixed in. That's what she is tolerating, and keeping down.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> lots and lots of puppy food..... as much as she can eat.
> 
> You can also get prescription food that will bulk her up.... high in calories.



Isn't she just the cutest though? Look at that personality!


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Sec, I'm checking with her mom.
> 
> Okay, she's still eating wet cat food, but with dry food mixed in. That's what she is tolerating, and keeping down.




Why cat food?  and if it must be cat food... use kitten food... more protein.  

Another thing to try...but its expensive... is baby food. We call it crack!


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lots and lots of puppy food..... as much as she can eat.
> 
> You can also get prescription food that will bulk her up.... high in calories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she just the cutest though? Look at that personality!
Click to expand...



shes adorable!


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec, I'm checking with her mom.
> 
> Okay, she's still eating wet cat food, but with dry food mixed in. That's what she is tolerating, and keeping down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cat food?  and if it must be cat food... use kitten food... more protein.
> 
> Another thing to try...but its expensive... is baby food. We call it crack!
Click to expand...


Vet recommendation, might be kitten, and will tell her about baby food.


----------



## syrenn

Rider to the baby food post.... the meat baby food. Chicken, beef or ham......


and check walmart... they usually have the best price on it.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> Rider to the baby food post.... the meat baby food. Chicken, beef or ham......



That is what I assumed you meant. I shall drop J a line.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rider to the baby food post.... the meat baby food. Chicken, beef or ham......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I assumed you meant. I shall drop J a line.
Click to expand...




Has she tried cooking chicken for her?


----------



## BDBoop

Not sure - she's barely got her keeping food down (been about 24 hours).


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Not sure - she's barely got her keeping food down (been about 24 hours).




Trust me...ive been there done it all.  Poached chicken is really good for them... they can drink the broth too.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure - she's barely got her keeping food down (been about 24 hours).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me...ive been there done it all.  Poached chicken is really good for them... they can drink the broth too.
Click to expand...


How much can she have at a time, i.e., what constitutes a serving? I suggested she slow cook wings (cheapest), then remove skin and bones - that's as far as I got.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure - she's barely got her keeping food down (been about 24 hours).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me...ive been there done it all.  Poached chicken is really good for them... they can drink the broth too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much can she have at a time, i.e., what constitutes a serving? I suggested she slow cook wings (cheapest), then remove skin and bones - that's as far as I got.
Click to expand...



At this point i would give her as much as she can take.... just don't let her wolf it all down. 

Whole chickens are the cheapest..... The best way.. remove the gizzerds and liver... put in a pot big enough to cover with water by 2 inches..... a small bit of salt ... carrots and celery, bay leaf are optional

Bring to a boil.... AS SOON as it comes to a rolling boil.... put a tight lid on.... turn off the heat and let cool. About 3-4 hours. It is perfectly poached. The broth is good too. 

Remove the bones.... the skin is good for them.... the fat has good calories. Chop it up and you're good to go. 

Try a 1/2 cup at first.... and then just move up from there.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me...ive been there done it all.  Poached chicken is really good for them... they can drink the broth too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much can she have at a time, i.e., what constitutes a serving? I suggested she slow cook wings (cheapest), then remove skin and bones - that's as far as I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i would give her as much as she can take.... just don't let her wolf it all down.
> 
> Whole chickens are the cheapest..... The best way.. remove the gizzerds and liver... put in a pot big enough to cover with water by 2 inches..... a small bit of salt ... carrots and celery, bay leaf are optional
> 
> Bring to a boil.... AS SOON as it comes to a rolling boil.... put a tight lid on.... turn off the heat and let cool. About 3-4 hours. It is perfectly poached. The broth is good too.
> 
> Remove the bones.... the skin is good for them.... the fat has good calories. Chop it up and you're good to go.
> 
> Try a 1/2 cup at first.... and then just move up from there.
Click to expand...


I let her know. She was happy to hear she was on the right track.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much can she have at a time, i.e., what constitutes a serving? I suggested she slow cook wings (cheapest), then remove skin and bones - that's as far as I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i would give her as much as she can take.... just don't let her wolf it all down.
> 
> Whole chickens are the cheapest..... The best way.. remove the gizzerds and liver... put in a pot big enough to cover with water by 2 inches..... a small bit of salt ... carrots and celery, bay leaf are optional
> 
> Bring to a boil.... AS SOON as it comes to a rolling boil.... put a tight lid on.... turn off the heat and let cool. About 3-4 hours. It is perfectly poached. The broth is good too.
> 
> Remove the bones.... the skin is good for them.... the fat has good calories. Chop it up and you're good to go.
> 
> Try a 1/2 cup at first.... and then just move up from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let her know. She was happy to hear she was on the right track.
Click to expand...


Has she ever done this before? Is she doing this with a rescue group? Was the dog checked by a vet? .... BIG question..is the dog dehydrated???


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i would give her as much as she can take.... just don't let her wolf it all down.
> 
> Whole chickens are the cheapest..... The best way.. remove the gizzerds and liver... put in a pot big enough to cover with water by 2 inches..... a small bit of salt ... carrots and celery, bay leaf are optional
> 
> Bring to a boil.... AS SOON as it comes to a rolling boil.... put a tight lid on.... turn off the heat and let cool. About 3-4 hours. It is perfectly poached. The broth is good too.
> 
> Remove the bones.... the skin is good for them.... the fat has good calories. Chop it up and you're good to go.
> 
> Try a 1/2 cup at first.... and then just move up from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let her know. She was happy to hear she was on the right track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has she ever done this before? Is she doing this with a rescue group? Was the dog checked by a vet? .... BIG question..is the dog dehydrated???
Click to expand...


Yes, Yes, Yes, No. She was to begin with, in fact she was close to death in the first 36 hours. I was apprehensive about her getting spayed when she was in that condition, but she's coming through it all with flying colors and she is SUCH a love bug. J feels very blessed.


----------



## BDBoop

Good news!! Apparently May-z dropped a pound after her rescue, and was 43 pounds. She now weighs 54.4 pounds!!! Attagirl!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> Good news!! Apparently May-z dropped a pound after her rescue, and was 43 pounds. She now weighs 54.4 pounds!!! Attagirl!



Great to hear


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Good news!! Apparently May-z dropped a pound after her rescue, and was 43 pounds. She now weighs 54.4 pounds!!! Attagirl!


----------



## Katzndogz

I'ts wonderful that MayZ is doing so mucn better.  A lot of people were pulling for her.


----------



## BDBoop

Yes, thank you! I wish I could bring her videos, she is SO full of life. And she's eating regular dog food now. I should get to meet her sometime in the next month.


----------



## BDBoop

She's over 60 pounds now!


----------



## peach174

That's great news BDBoop !
A little less than 10 more pounds to go.


----------



## JenT

BDBoop said:


> Here is May-z, if you want to know who you are pulling for.



WHAT a adorable pup! Good for you, BDBoop, nice work


----------



## BDBoop

peach174 said:


> That's great news BDBoop !
> A little less than 10 more pounds to go.



J should have named her Oingo-boingo, as much time as she spends doing the bunny hop.


----------



## BDBoop

May-z's old owners got a puppy. Please pray. Calls are already being made to explain why they aren't fit to be fur parents.


----------



## Claudette

Kudo's to you BB for stepping up to the plate. 

Glad to hear Maz is doing so well. 

Her old owners have no business with another dog.


----------



## BDBoop

Claudette said:


> Kudo's to you BB for stepping up to the plate.
> 
> Glad to hear Maz is doing so well.
> 
> Her old owners have no business with another dog.



That's why we need the praying. J is May-z's new mom, and a foster mom in the system. She is going to make the calls.

May-z almost DIED, thanks to those people. No exaggeration. The vet said it was a matter of days.

And now they have a puppy.


----------



## Claudette

Are Animal Control or the ASPCA pursueing charges on those POS??


----------



## BDBoop

Claudette said:


> Are Animal Control or the ASPCA pursueing charges on those POS??



Probably both. I'll keep you looped as I get more news from J.

I am just sick at heart.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes doin great i can wrap my hands around her stomach and not have them touch anymore....shes running and oddly hops in the yard
> have the heater cranked in the room again and gonna get the humidifier rolling here....we sleep in a steam room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YAY! Updated pic. Her body is still painfully scrawny, but I think it shows how much she and her mommy love each other.
Click to expand...

 
What a funny furface.

Doesn't look like a Germ Shep mix, though. Looks like Rott and some sort of herding dog...the hair is too fine.


----------



## syrenn

The rat bastards! I am pretty damn certain they will not care for a new puppy any better then they cared for the old one.....

Its dime dropping time!


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> The rat bastards! I am pretty damn certain they will not care for a new puppy any better then they cared for the old one.....
> 
> Its dime dropping time!



I'm hoping there is a honeymoon phase, and J gets her out of there before it is over.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes doin great i can wrap my hands around her stomach and not have them touch anymore....shes running and oddly hops in the yard
> have the heater cranked in the room again and gonna get the humidifier rolling here....we sleep in a steam room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YAY! Updated pic. Her body is still painfully scrawny, but I think it shows how much she and her mommy love each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a funny furface.
> 
> Doesn't look like a Germ Shep mix, though. Looks like Rott and some sort of herding dog...the hair is too fine.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I don't know what the other part is. I have a request in for an updated pic, tout suite.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rat bastards! I am pretty damn certain they will not care for a new puppy any better then they cared for the old one.....
> 
> Its dime dropping time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping there is a honeymoon phase, and J gets her out of there before it is over.
Click to expand...



I hope so too for the new puppy's sake.


----------



## koshergrl

That's good, it means she might not be stunted after all...what fun to experience real life for the first time with a dog who has been so deprived!


----------



## koshergrl

My terrier was food aggressive (and just plain aggressive) when we got her. It has taken 5 years, but she's soooooo much better. I don't think she was abused...I think she was tied up for a long time, so neglected is probably a more accurate word. It has been so much fun to watch her slowly evolve into a loving animal, who actually PLAYS with another dog, and (sort of) shares her food with him. 

She didn't even know how to play with other dogs when I got her...she just ran and growled and bit, and it wasn't *fun*. But she and the saint play for hours every night...tug of war, chase, he nibbles her legs and she takes things out of his mouth. It's too cute.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> And YAY! Updated pic. Her body is still painfully scrawny, but I think it shows how much she and her mommy love each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a funny furface.
> 
> Doesn't look like a Germ Shep mix, though. Looks like Rott and some sort of herding dog...the hair is too fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what the other part is. I have a request in for an updated pic, tout suite.
Click to expand...


It is possible to get a genetic test done to find out the breeds a dog is composed of.  You just take a swab of saliva and send it in.  Isn't that expensive, $59.99.  Here's a link:

Canine Heritage® Breed Test


----------



## koshergrl

That's sort of cool...

I love mutts though. Part of the fun of them is they're mutts! I happen to have bluebloods (ha!) right now, but that was just a fluke.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let her know. She was happy to hear she was on the right track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she ever done this before? Is she doing this with a rescue group? Was the dog checked by a vet? .... BIG question..is the dog dehydrated???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes, Yes, No. She was to begin with, in fact she was close to death in the first 36 hours. I was apprehensive about her getting spayed when she was in that condition, but she's coming through it all with flying colors and she is SUCH a love bug. J feels very blessed.
Click to expand...


That's ridiculous, I would think the spaying could wait.  But sounds like she's pulling through just great, and that's the main thing.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Here is May-z, if you want to know who you are pulling for.


 

What's really weird.. her face looks like a saint bernard mix!!! And so does her hair!

Here's a cross...there's something about the shape of the nose/mouth...reminds me of what I see every morning (and in the middle of the night) when my dog sticks his nose in my face...


----------



## BDBoop

I'll talk to J about doing the testing.

Any rate; here's the latest.



> my attorney friend is pissed so i hafta get together a bunch of records and the kids affidavits and my pics of may-z tomorrow and shes gonna go after them herself as well as try and get them evicted....she already called the owner and left messages.....also my friend steve in animal control is going to get one of his state humane agents to go over there with him to take away the new puppy
> 
> then also have them placed on a list where as they couldn't buy or adopt another dog through any organization ever again......doesnt mean they couldn't get one from a private party but they won't be able to thru a rescue, pet store, that kind of thing


----------



## earlycuyler

BDBoop said:


> She posted this pic today.



We call the penguin army instead. They take no prisoners.


----------



## Claudette

Heres hoping they can prosecute those assholes for dog abuse. 

Jesus. Some people suck big time.

Anyone who would hurt a dog or a kid outta be shot.


----------



## koshergrl

The thing is..when you force them to move, they move off the radar. If they are prosecuted, and stay in the neighborhood, people will be watching them and they will have limited opportunity to re-offend.

That's the problem with getting the landlords involved in a blitzkreig. 

All you do is force them to a new location where nobody knows them, and they can start all over again.


----------



## MaryL

Prayer? Naa. Doesn't work. Never does. Besides, dogs are such thieves. They steal your heart and then they break them. Forgive, love and life goes on. My dog was abused and was badly hurt, he survived and thrived for the 14  plus years  I cared for him. They do that, when they are loved and cared for.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Peach

BDBoop said:


> May-z has been coughing stuff up from her spa dates (aka, steamy shower time) and has eaten a little bit from my friend's hand. She was termed "Food aggressive" and therefore unadoptable by the humane society. Well, shit; let's take away their food for a time and see how well they behave themselves at their next meal.



Abuse can make animals "not adoptable"; thanks to your your friend, at least this dog has a chance.


----------



## BDBoop

May-z's new mom, my daughter and her husband are in court this morning. Idiot bitch took out restraining orders on all three of them, claiming that J 'stole' her dog.


----------



## koshergrl

Well the dog looks fantastic!


----------



## koshergrl

MaryL said:


> Prayer? Naa. Doesn't work. Never does.


 
Works for me just fine.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> May-z's new mom, my daughter and her husband are in court this morning. Idiot bitch took out restraining orders on all three of them, claiming that J 'stole' her dog.




I hate to say it... technically they did steal her dog.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> May-z's new mom, my daughter and her husband are in court this morning. Idiot bitch took out restraining orders on all three of them, claiming that J 'stole' her dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it... technically they did steal her dog.  Let us know how it turns out.
Click to expand...


No, they didn't. She dropped her off at the humane society, and demanded she be put to sleep. She was so ornery, they didn't even charge her. So where is this technicality you speak of.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> May-z's new mom, my daughter and her husband are in court this morning. Idiot bitch took out restraining orders on all three of them, claiming that J 'stole' her dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it... technically they did steal her dog.  Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they didn't. She dropped her off at the humane society, and demanded she be put to sleep. She was so ornery, they didn't even charge her. So where is this technicality you speak of.
Click to expand...



My bad.. i though they went to her house and rescued him. 

If she dropped him off at the humane society...she surrendered the dog and gave up all rights to him.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it... technically they did steal her dog.  Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't. She dropped her off at the humane society, and demanded she be put to sleep. She was so ornery, they didn't even charge her. So where is this technicality you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.. i though they went to her house and rescued him.
> 
> If she dropped him off at the humane society...she surrendered the dog and gave up all rights to him.
Click to expand...


Exactly. And both cases were dismissed. BooYAH!!


----------



## koshergrl

I thought they went into the house to get her too..

Glad they didn't!


----------



## BDBoop

It would have been the garage, and no. The owner is a total dimwit ... I mean real emotional problems. 

Next up, getting the new puppy sprung.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> It would have been the garage, and no. The owner is a total dimwit ... I mean real emotional problems.
> 
> Next up, getting the new puppy sprung.




Even if they took it out of the garage it would still have been them going onto her property. 


So im glad they didnt. 


yeah!!... has animal care gone to get that puppy yet?


----------



## koshergrl

In today's pic, I think May-Z looks like a Chow.

She's the amazing transforming dog!


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been the garage, and no. The owner is a total dimwit ... I mean real emotional problems.
> 
> Next up, getting the new puppy sprung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they took it out of the garage it would still have been them going onto her property.
> 
> 
> So im glad they didnt.
> 
> 
> yeah!!... has animal care gone to get that puppy yet?
Click to expand...


She's working on it. The stress just caught up with me, and the base of my skull is attempting liftoff. 

Owich.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been the garage, and no. The owner is a total dimwit ... I mean real emotional problems.
> 
> Next up, getting the new puppy sprung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they took it out of the garage it would still have been them going onto her property.
> 
> 
> So im glad they didnt.
> 
> 
> yeah!!... has animal care gone to get that puppy yet?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's working on it. The stress just caught up with me, and the base of my skull is attempting liftoff.
> 
> Owich.
Click to expand...


time for some advil.


----------



## Claudette

BDBoop said:


>



What a great looking girl she is. 

Glad she got out of that hellhole and now has loving and caring humnas in her life. 

Hope her previous owners drop dead. Sorry. Just the way I feel.


----------



## BDBoop

Claudette said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great looking girl she is.
> 
> Glad she got out of that hellhole and now has loving and caring humnas in her life.
> 
> Hope her previous owners drop dead. Sorry. Just the way I feel.
Click to expand...


I can't judge, you're speaking my mind.


----------



## Katzndogz

BDBoop said:


>



She's smiling.  Can you tell?


----------



## BDBoop

I most certainly can.


----------



## BDBoop

The city attorney says that pending results of their investigation, May-z's prior people will be charged with felony animal cruelty.

Direct quote;



> .he said you dont harm animals kids or old people the rest have a fighting chance but we need to speak for those who cant


----------



## strollingbones

good news


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> good news



Yes. Huge relief on everybody's part.


----------



## Thorgasm

I am so glad that May-Z is doing well. I have a Rott/German Shepherd/Lab/Australian Shepherd mix and he is the greatest dog in the world. I may be biased though.


----------



## BDBoop

Thorgasm said:


> I am so glad that May-Z is doing well. I have a Rott/German Shepherd/Lab/Australian Shepherd mix and he is the greatest dog in the world. I may be biased though.



Noooo! I'm SURE you're not biased!!


----------



## BDBoop

> May-Z update****** as of today, she is up to 65.3 lbs, thats a 22lb gain since may 5th. She is also finally over her bout with bronchitis and is finally off all medication! She should continue her weight gain, although at a much slower pace for these last 10-15lbs



This is what she looked at the day J rescued her.


----------



## BDBoop

And of course this is the most current picture.


----------



## syrenn

aaaww... look at that face! 


how did the court thing come out?


----------



## BDBoop

Everything was denied by the judge. However, my daughter now wants to move rather than have that psycho 1/4 of a block away.


----------



## BDBoop

Her "beard" is really throwing me. I think it's indicative of a breed in her genetics, but I can't think what.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Everything was denied by the judge. However, my daughter now wants to move rather than have that psycho 1/4 of a block away.



I cant blame her either.


----------



## BDBoop

Spent the day before yesterday with May-Z. She was wonderful!! Such a loving girl. Lots of energy - she has a lot of socialization to catch up on but she was SUCH a loving, good girl. She sat with me, like Belle used to. Parked her butt next to me, draped her right front leg over my left leg and just waited to be adored. LOTS of kisses, including sticking her tongue in my left nostril, eww.  Well, fur folks are fur folks. It was a great birthday gift.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Her "beard" is really throwing me. I think it's indicative of a breed in her genetics, but I can't think what.


 
Irish Wolfhound?

Airdale???

Confucious?


----------



## koshergrl

It really just looks like herding dog soft scruffy to me.


----------



## BDBoop

J says every picture of a long-hair Rottie looks like May-Z, so that's my guess. No other breed, just the one.


----------



## peach174

BDBoop said:


> J says every picture of a long-hair Rottie looks like May-Z, so that's my guess. No other breed, just the one.



Got a picture off the net of a Long Haired Rottweiler
This does indeed look a lot like May Z


----------



## Claudette

Mazie looks like a PB Rottie to me. 

They do have a long haired strain in the breed. 

Rare Rottweilers?

Have a friend, Kellie that used to breed Rotties. She's the one that told me that they can come with long hair. Guess she weren't lyin.


----------



## BDBoop

Claudette said:


> Mazie looks like a PB Rottie to me.
> 
> They do have a long haired strain in the breed.
> 
> Rare Rottweilers?
> 
> Have a friend, Kellie that used to breed Rotties. She's the one that told me that they can come with long hair. Guess she weren't lyin.



She does! I followed your link and went O Hai, we haz a winner.


----------



## Claudette

BDBoop said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mazie looks like a PB Rottie to me.
> 
> They do have a long haired strain in the breed.
> 
> Rare Rottweilers?
> 
> Have a friend, Kellie that used to breed Rotties. She's the one that told me that they can come with long hair. Guess she weren't lyin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does! I followed your link and went O Hai, we haz a winner.
Click to expand...


You bet and she's a beauty.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mazie looks like a PB Rottie to me.
> 
> They do have a long haired strain in the breed.
> 
> Rare Rottweilers?
> 
> Have a friend, Kellie that used to breed Rotties. She's the one that told me that they can come with long hair. Guess she weren't lyin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does! I followed your link and went O Hai, we haz a winner.
Click to expand...

 
Wow!!


----------



## koshergrl

cool..learn something every day.


----------

